# hammer of daemons by ben counter



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just wondering if anyones read this and its any good?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i read it as the omnibus, i actually quite enjoyed it.. it was a while ago now so i cant remember too much about it.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

fatmantis said:


> i read it as the omnibus, i actually quite enjoyed it.. it was a while ago now so i cant remember too much about it.


oww there an omnibus, i didnt even know that


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes..http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Grey_Knights_Omnibus.jpg#.Uh0PDH_bOEk


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the Omnibus - I'd really suggest picking that up.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Many people have issues with the trilogy, fluff wise, but if you're not persnickety, I think you'll enjoy it. I know I did.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought it was great as well. The third book is truly hell..


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

The Grey Knights trilogy, which obviously doesn't include the rather excellent Emperor's Gift by ADB, seemed to lose steam with each successive book IMO. That's not to say they were bad, but the first book was the high point and by the time you get to the third one it's basically the Justicar from the first two books being captured by some Khorn worshipers and made to fight in a bloodsport arena. I rather liked the sort of mystery element to the first book a lot more. The third one was kind of bolter porn without the bolters.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Very enjoyable read and I thought the 3rd book was the best!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The first 2 books is pretty good, just the last one is not up to par for reasons already stated.


----------

